# [SOLVED] driver for ATI Radeon 9200



## duomax03 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello guys! I wanna ask for help regarding this old video card. It's *ATI Radeon 9200* AGP type, I can't find the right driver for this card. I already tried Catalyst 4.7, 4.10, 6.5 and 9.7 but none of them works, this is the error message: 
_INF error
Video driver not found

Setup was unable to complete the installation,
Try to setup your display adapter with a standard VGA
driver before running setup._

The PC is running Windows XP SP3.

Any idea what Catalyst version should I use?
And where can I download it?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: driver for ATI Radeon 9200*

this may work
Download Gateway ATI RADEON 9200 Video Driver 6.14.10.6378 Driver for Windows XP - Softpedia

i asssume this did not work, this is the version when entered the Radeon 9200 in the site


> Catalyst Software Suite 46.6MB	6.11 Nov. 15, 2006


Catalyst


----------



## duomax03 (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: driver for ATI Radeon 9200*

did not work! i also tried the one from the AMD website. any other idea?


----------



## duomax03 (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: driver for ATI Radeon 9200*

Finally!. I've found it guys after a day of searching, downloading and installing every Catalyst version! It's *Catalyst 5.2*, I got it from this site .


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

excellent - :4-cheers: thanks for letting us know


----------

